# Xorg cannot use mouse and keyboard



## emc (May 29, 2011)

Hello,

I have some difficulties to configuring Xorg;

My /etc/rc.conf file contains (at the end of file):

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
Here's my /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-input.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">
      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

I don't know that it's the cause, but I noticed that _hald_ hasn't somes shared objects :

[CMD="ldd"]/usr/local/sbin/hald[/CMD] informs me that libgoject-2.0.so.0 or libglib-2.0.so.0 are not found for exemple.

Do you think that the missing SO are the problem or is my configuration?

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2011)

Please put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://pastebin.com/.  Also, please show xorg.conf if you have one.


----------



## vwe@ (May 30, 2011)

emc said:
			
		

> I have some difficulties to configuring Xorg;



What's the definition of "some"?



> I don't know that it's the cause, but I noticed that _hald_ hasn't somes shared objects :
> 
> [CMD=]ldd /usr/local/sbin/hald[/CMD] informs me that libgoject-2.0.so.0 or libglib-2.0.so.0 are not found for exemple.



I think your hald may not start at all as some shared objects are missing. You may want to check your installed packages for errors and want to reinstall sysutils/hal.

You should consider a friendship with pkgdb(1) and /usr/ports/Tools/scripts/consistency-check (ignore MD5 errors for symlinked files).



> Do you think that the missing SO are the problem or is my configuration?



No idea what your problem might be other than a non-starting hald, but missing files are nearly always a problem (true for sure if .so files are missing).

Depending on your xorg.conf, X.Org needs to get in touch with hald, so a non-starting hald might be your show stopper.


----------



## emc (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello, sorry for my reply delay.

The problem was due to missing shared objects. I have re-installed them with my FreeBSD CD.

Thank you!


----------

